# Trying to install Android on my iPod Touch 2G



## Nic (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm having some problems at the moment installing Android on my iPod Touch.  I can't find a openiboot for Android.  I have looked on ModMyI and some other modding sites for iDevice's.   If you guys can find me a openiboot for iPod Touch 2G, a award will be rewarded.

Also can you install Android on Linux?  I know you have to get openiboot but is there a program capable of installing Android on Linux?

Thanks all.


----------



## Nic (Nov 3, 2010)

A award will come out if somebody can help me.  Not sure what the award is but it will be something good.  Possibly a Black Ops DLC code from the preorder.  (Please tell me what console you have.)


----------



## Hiro (Nov 4, 2010)

What's wrong with the Apple OS? 

But anyway, have you tried Google?


----------



## Nic (Nov 4, 2010)

Apple OS sucks.

If you read my first post I said I tried sites like ModMyi and etc.


----------



## Nic (Nov 4, 2010)

Bump.  Will still offer the code for the map packs.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 4, 2010)

i'm not, like, an expert or anything

but i don't think installing a mobile OS onto an actual computer is gonna work that well, man


----------



## Numner (Nov 4, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> I'm having some problems at the moment installing Android on my iPod Touch.  I can't find a openiboot for Android.  I have looked on ModMyI and some other modding sites for iDevice's.   If you guys can find me a openiboot for iPod Touch 2G, a award will be rewarded.
> 
> Also can you install Android on Linux?  I know you have to get openiboot but is there a program capable of installing Android on Linux?
> 
> Thanks all.


I don't think anyone will know a solution here.

But installing a mobile operating system on a computer would seem weird.

Especially when it's a touch driven OS. Try looking at the tutorials, or other technology-driven forums.

If I remember, there are a lot of tutorials over youtube, they might have links.


----------



## Nic (Nov 4, 2010)

Damn it.  Not what I meant when I said can you install Android on Linux.  I meant can you install the Android onto your iPhone while on Linux.  As i know only a few people like Geohot makes jailbreaks for iPhones just for Linux.

I'm not trusting YouTube.  None of those kids know what they are doing when they install Android onto their iDevice.  Plus they just put viruses into those files and get a kick when somebody installs it.


----------



## Numner (Nov 4, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Damn it.  Not what I meant when I said can you install Android on Linux.  I meant can you install the Android onto your iPhone while on Linux.  As i know only a few people like Geohot makes jailbreaks for iPhones just for Linux.
> 
> I'm not trusting YouTube.  None of those kids know what they are doing when they install Android onto their iDevice.  Plus they just put viruses into those files and get a kick when somebody installs it.


I think you're being paranoid.

http://androidalot.com/modding/how-to-install-android-on-an-iphone-2g/


----------



## Niya (Nov 4, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd at the website title.


----------

